# The Dawgvent



## Jody Hawk (Nov 7, 2006)

When did they make the Dawgvent a premium board where you have to pay to read?  I ain't gonna pay to read it but that was some good entertainment when it was free. I can only imagine what they are saying over there now !!!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep, I'm sure they are....



(this one's for Elfiii)


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey, had to start charging so we can afford to get some better Offensive Linemen for next year.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 7, 2006)

*Jody*

The Dawgchat is still free.  You should be able to access it at http://uga.rivals.com/forum.asp?sid=878&fid=1

I regularly check into it several times a day.  I have same Chat name over there as I do here on Woody's.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Hey, had to start charging so we can afford to get some better Offensive Linemen for next year.



  

Wonder if they'd like my avatar in there?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 7, 2006)

*Dutch*



dutchman said:


> Wonder if they'd like my avatar in there?



I think you might conflict with the UGA board.  I'm sure you are familiar with the HIVE which is the Tech chat board.  I'm sure they would welcome you aboard if you are not already a member.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 7, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Wonder if they'd like my avatar in there?



Uh - probably not Dutch. Wouldn't stop you though you pot stirring *insert text here.. *It's alot of fun to read the mutts whimperings. Check it out. Plenty of stirring opportunities if your so inclined.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2006)

Buford_Dawg said:


> I think you might conflict with the UGA board.  I'm sure you are familiar with the HIVE which is the Tech chat board.  I'm sure they would welcome you aboard if you are not already a member.



I'm in. The Hive, not that other thing...


----------



## JR (Nov 7, 2006)

Somebody's gotta pay that $10 mil for Ritch this year... Up until now, he has EASILY substantiated his earnings... Not this year....


----------



## DSGB (Nov 7, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Hey, had to start charging so we can afford to get some better Offensive Linemen for next year.



I heard that!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 8, 2006)

Why is Jody always interested in UGA????


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

Arrow3 said:


> Why is Jody always interested in UGA????



Jody is a good guy. He, like me, just happens to have a lot of simple minded friends from the dog nation.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 8, 2006)

Dutch those guys are so trigger happy over there you'd get kicked off before ya finished registering.  I love my DAWGS and it pains me to see this years results, but some of those guys on the vent go way to far. It's been a pay site for a couple of years now. I've been a member since the late 90's, but I have not forked out the dough to join. I just use the Dawgchat 
Anyway Go DAWGS
Unicoidawg


----------



## clarkesville snit (Nov 8, 2006)

Boys, I know we're having an off year but let's ALL get back together after that last Saturday in the month and see who has the final say!!  Talk right now comes pretty cheap.

HBTD


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

clarkesville snit said:


> Boys, I know we're having an off year but let's ALL get back together after that last Saturday in the month and see who has the final say!!  Talk right now comes pretty cheap.
> 
> HBTD



But I aim to talk for the next two weeks and two days, at least. 

Y'all's season is in the tank, snit, and I'm here to remind all the dog faithful of that very fact. But I do mean it in good fun.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> But I aim to talk for the next two weeks and two days, at least.
> 
> Y'all's season is in the tank, snit, and I'm here to remind all the dog faithful of that very fact. But I do mean it in good fun.



Yeah - sure you do dutch.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 8, 2006)

Has it been 5 years in a row that UGA has beat Tech??


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

Arrow3 said:


> Has it been 5 years in a row that UGA has beat Tech??



Maybe. But how many times in a row did y'all beat Vandy and Kentucky before this year?


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Maybe. But how many times in a row did y'all beat Vandy and Kentucky before this year?



Y'all are gonna use that against us for a while...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

Arrow3 said:


> Y'all are gonna use that against us for a while...



My sincere hope is to get some new material in about 16 days from today.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 9, 2006)

I find it hilarious that Tech fans are giving dawg fans a hard time this year.   Tech lost 5 games the past two years and 6 the two before that playing in the ACC.  Now the dawgs lose 4 games in a year and you try to give us a hard time. PLEASE!  You

Jody, you never responded to my answer on your thread about Tenuta, so I'll bring it up again.  Don't you find it hilarious that right after you were talking him up, and I told you he was wildly inconsistent, he came out with an awful game plan against Clemson (who has looked very beatable since then)?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 9, 2006)

huntindawg said:


> I find it hilarious that Tech fans are giving dawg fans a hard time this year.   Tech lost 5 games the past two years and 6 the two before that playing in the ACC.  Now the dawgs lose 4 games in a year and you try to give us a hard time. PLEASE!  You
> 
> Jody, you never responded to my answer on your thread about Tenuta, so I'll bring it up again.  Don't you find it hilarious that right after you were talking him up, and I told you he was wildly inconsistent, he came out with an awful game plan against Clemson (who has looked very beatable since then)?




and is being rumored to be a possibility at mich. st next year.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

huntindawg said:


> I find it hilarious that Tech fans are giving dawg fans a hard time this year.   Tech lost 5 games the past two years and 6 the two before that playing in the ACC.  Now the dawgs lose 4 games in a year and you try to give us a hard time. PLEASE!



Don't have to "try" to do anything. Y'all are doing it to yourselves pretty well without outside intervention. But it is fun to intervene from time to time. And your math up top there is incomplete. You would have been a bit more accurate had you stated that the mutts have lost 4 games SO FAR this year. You still have two to play.  

We'll see how those turn out.


----------

